# yellow cards? red cards?



## Wilamanjaro (3 Feb 2012)

I work with a Vet. and he still has his buddies in the military. He heard through his source that they are incorporating "soccer-like' yellow and red cards? Apparently if the guy bossing you around is getting on your nerves you pull out a yellow card and stick it right in his face to convey the message that you are unhappy with the way he is treating you. You slap him with a red card if he has gone too far and you "no longer wish to have him in your face."

SERIOUSLY?

Seems a little weak to me...

I don't want any cards. I want to get yelled at and toughened up. Hell, I'd almost want the guy to punch me in the gut if I effed up. Seems they are seriously toning down from the stories I've heard from my Vet. buddy. Throwing shoes through windows and whatnot...

Can anyone verify this "card' business?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I don't want any cards.



There are no cards. Also, what you want is pretty damned irrelevant.


----------



## Swingline1984 (3 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I don't want any cards. I want to get yelled at and toughened up. Hell, I'd almost want the guy to punch me in the gut if I effed up. Seems they are seriously toning down from the stories I've heard from my Vet. buddy. Throwing shoes through windows and whatnot...
> 
> Can anyone verify this "card' business?



You'll get an ID card and if you're lucky a PKI card, ARI card or AMEX card, none of which are red or yellow.  If you want a punch in the gut join a boxing gym.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I work with a Vet. and he still has his buddies in the military. He heard through his source that they are incorporating "soccer-like' yellow and red cards? Apparently if the guy bossing you around is getting on your nerves you pull out a yellow card and stick it right in his face to convey the message that you are unhappy with the way he is treating you. You slap him with a red card if he has gone too far and you "no longer wish to have him in your face."
> 
> SERIOUSLY?
> 
> ...



11 years ago I heard a story from a guy out of Newfound land. Said when he was a wee lad he used to play with some kids in the neighbourhood. One kid was mentally retarded.  Loved wrestling. WWF style. LOVED it.
Being mentally retarded he was also really really strong. Didn't know his own strength probably. Well none of the local kids wanted to play wrestling with him cause he was REALLY strong.  One day he came home and his Grandma beat the crap out of him. A little earlier the mentally retarded kid who my buddies grandma was looking after came home all covered in blood, his face all mangled up. She thought
Turns out since no one wanted to wrestle with the kid he went out to the woods and practiced wrestling with himself. He was throwing boulders up in the air and head butting them as they came down.

Instructors can't smack you around.
You wanna get toughed up that's where you start brah. Boulders.


----------



## medicineman (3 Feb 2012)

Suppose he could just do what everyone else does and get drunk and lip off someone in a bar...downside is he probably won't remember it so will have to repeat until effective.

MM


----------



## lethalLemon (3 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> 11 years ago I heard a story from a guy out of Newfound land. Said when he was a wee lad he used to play with some kids in the neighbourhood. One kid was mentally retarded.  Loved wrestling. WWF style. LOVED it.
> Being mentally retarded he was also really really strong. Didn't know his own strength probably. Well none of the local kids wanted to play wrestling with him cause he was REALLY strong.  One day he came home and his Grandma beat the crap out of him. A little earlier the mentally retarded kid who my buddies grandma was looking after came home all covered in blood, his face all mangled up. She thought
> Turns out since no one wanted to wrestle with the kid he went out to the woods and practiced wrestling with himself. He was throwing boulders up in the air and head butting them as they came down.
> 
> ...



This is the best motivational story I've ever read. Better than all those cookie-cutter, business card type ones.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (3 Feb 2012)

I meant no disrespect, thank you for all the replies. Love the boulders story. I suppose I'm just trying to say that I hope it hasn't come to "Talk to the hand (card)" and walk away just because and instructor is giving you grief.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Feb 2012)

I heard a rumour that they tried  this card thing, though I am sure that now is has been abaloshied. It was just one of the many "brilliant" ideas that people in todays CF have now a days.


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Feb 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> I heard a rumour that they tried  this card thing, though I am sure that now is has been abaloshied. It was just one of the many "brilliant" ideas that people in todays CF have now a days.



I heard a rumour that the CF once tried enforcing proper spelling and grammar along with not using quotation marks for emphasis, but alas it was just that, a rumour.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I hope it hasn't come to .............



Blah Blah Blah.......

You were told already that there is no cards, flags or anything like that. Move on.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Feb 2012)

It is more of an expression than a reality.  I have, in fact, been yellow carded twice.  That is the way I would describe it.  

Was there a actual card involved?  No.  

Did it cause an intervention / semi-formal process?  Yes.

Did it modify behaviour(s)?  Yes.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Feb 2012)

For anyone wondering where this military urban legend came from, Snopes claims to have the answer here: http://www.snopes.com/military/stresscards.asp


----------



## Rogo (4 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I meant no disrespect, thank you for all the replies. Love the boulders story. I suppose I'm just trying to say that I hope it hasn't come to "Talk to the hand (card)" and walk away just because and instructor is giving you grief.




No cards when I was in St-Jean and it I was there  pretty damn recently.    I wouldn't worry about it, what people need to wrap their heads around is that when you're getting chewed on by the staff there is a good reason for it 98% of the time.  

I was only in the room with one of the Sergeants for about 20mins before I learned that they don't have humour until around week 6 or 7....


----------



## Hurricane (4 Feb 2012)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> I heard a rumour that the CF once tried enforcing proper spelling and grammar along with not using quotation marks for emphasis, but alas it was just that, a rumour.



Thank you, I forgot this was the Canadian Forces and not a public forum.


----------



## Scott (4 Feb 2012)

Might have been a wee bit chincy to pull you up for, but it is in the guidelines, have a read of 'em. Also there is the request for members to use the report post function rather than further derail a topic.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Feb 2012)

Soooooooo...emphasizing the fact that someone is propagating a rumour is a derail?  Ok then, got it.

Now I'm feeling stressed   ;D


----------



## cupper (4 Feb 2012)

If the lad wanted to be toughened up, I would think that pulling out a yellow or red card and sticking in the face of the course instructor would lead to an extreme case of boot in ass disease.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I suppose I'm just trying to say that I hope it hasn't come to "Talk to the hand (card)" and walk away just because and instructor is giving you grief.



It will _never_ come to that; subordinates walking away from a superior and that being acceptable.

IF it ever does, I'll release and buy a toga and harp and live in a cardboard box under the MacDonald bridge.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Feb 2012)

My Rx: (warning - not safe for work)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EY7lYRneHc


----------



## Zoomie (4 Feb 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It will _never_ come to that; subordinates walking away from a superior and that being acceptable.


Actually.... In some circumstances, this is the exact reaction that should be expected.  It just takes a savvy subordinate to know when he/she is on legal/moral ground to have the guts to actually do it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Feb 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Actually.... In some circumstances, this is the exact reaction that should be expected.  It just takes a savvy subordinate to know when he/she is on legal/moral ground to have the guts to actually do it.



I made my comment with the understanding/assumption that the superior is not being abusive or outside their lane... 8)


----------



## Zoomie (4 Feb 2012)

Noted...   :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Feb 2012)

And of course that is always the case....right?

 :crickets:


----------

